# Trading for Central America



## Canuck (Feb 22, 2006)

Just wondering if anyone has had any luck trading into Central America.  We would like to try to trade (using II) into Belize or Costa Rica.  We have had great luck with all our other requests but I've heard Central America is tough.  Any comments/thoughts are always appreciated!

Cheers


----------



## Mimi39 (Feb 23, 2006)

Using RCI we traded into the  Royal Palm Beach Club in Belize, Taranova Palms in Costa Rica and have an exchange for this coming fall for Gamboa Rainforest Resort in Panama.  Exchanges into Cental America seem to be fairly easy.


----------



## tashamen (Feb 24, 2006)

Here's one area where RCI probably has the advantage.  But the OP was asking about II.  I have occasionally seen units online with II in Belize and Costa Rica, and generally post them in the Sightings.  However I can't recall seeing more than a handful over the last few years.  That could be due to the lack of inverntory, but also could be due to their lower quality ratings than what I'm searching with.  

I do see Guatemala fairly often, and recently also units in Panama.  There are several resorts available right now in those areas, plus Getaways also in Belize and Costa Rica.

Having said all that, if you put in an ongoing request you may be surprised at what you get.  I have always gotten every request in II too, and usually very quickly.


----------



## Canuck (Feb 25, 2006)

You have given me some hope!  I will give it a shot.  We will be requesting 1.5 yrs out.....seems silly but as mentioned we have great luck with requesting so far in the future.


----------



## ripshion (Feb 26, 2006)

Canuck said:
			
		

> You have given me some hope!  I will give it a shot.  We will be requesting 1.5 yrs out.....seems silly but as mentioned we have great luck with requesting so far in the future.



I would keep checking II Getaways also, you can find very inexpensive deals sometimes for Costa Rica without giving up your week.


----------



## belizeorbust (Aug 21, 2007)

*trading into royal palm*

I am a trenwest person and would like to get into the royal palm next june and have a sister-inlaw who is in rci.
  our trenwest has a rci exchange/reciprocal option but we aren't finding any openings for Belize and I am new to this game so this is my opening gambit thanks for any info as to finding anyone who wants to exchange there time at royal palm because it looks like the best for my interest in diving the reefs and snorkeling for the family
thanks


----------



## suzanne (Aug 22, 2007)

We just traded a week with RCI for a week at the Condovac La Costa for May, 2008. We were having VEP Issues since I could not see it with my GC resort,  but my friend could with her standard South Africa white week. I had to agree that I knew and would not hold RCI responsible for trade down from my GC to a standard resort, if it turned out to be a bad exchange. So far we have not been lucky enough to see anything in Belize, however thats where we would like to go in the late Fall of 2008. We don't have anything that trades with II so can't help you there. 

Suzanne


----------



## Judy (Aug 22, 2007)

Dial an Exchange www.daelive.com often has exchanges available to Costa Maya Reef Resort in Belize.  I don't know anything about that particular resort, I think it might be a bit outside of San Pedro. And I don't know if it received any damage from hurricane Dean.

I don't see anything online for 2008 yet, but there are three weeks available this year:

	Belize	 	 Costa Maya Reef  	1b /4	03 Nov 2007	7	  	 
	Belize	 	Costa Maya Reef 	1b /4	10 Nov 2007	7	 	
	Belize	 	Costa Maya Reef 	1b /4	08 Dec 2007	7

Even if your resort is affiliated with II, you can exchange with DAE. Membership is free.


----------



## timesharejunkie4 (Aug 22, 2007)

Judy said:


> Dial an Exchange www.daelive.com often has exchanges available to Costa Maya Reef Resort in Belize.  I don't know anything about that particular resort, I think it might be a bit outside of San Pedro. And I don't know if it received any damage from hurricane Dean.
> 
> I don't see anything online for 2008 yet, but there are three weeks available this year:
> 
> ...



We were at Costa Maya Reef Resort from August 4-11 from an II exchange. We loved it! I submitted a review that has been posted yet. It's a small resort, 29 units. The staff is wonderful. There is an onsite dive shop, Belize Academy of Diving who I would wholeheartedly recommend. The resort is 6.5 miles from town but easily accessible by water taxi. You can get a weekly pass for $50 per person.
The damage from Dean was minimal but the resort may be closed for a short time. It is stated on their website "We would like to let everyone know that Costa Maya weathered Hurricane Dean very well and that everyone is safe. We look forward to welcoming guests soon to the resort and will have a more detailed update for you on Friday AM. "
Anyone interested can view our pictures here: http://www2.snapfish.com/thumbnailshare/AlbumID=171268364/a=103724515_103724515/t_=103724515


----------



## ValHam (Sep 21, 2007)

I also got a trade to Condovac in Costa Rica and shall be at the resort in May 2008.  A few years back I stayed at Taranova - I did not care for Taranova Villas but liked Pueblo Real in Quepos. What resort pulled Gamboea  in Panama - that looks like an awesome trade.


----------



## mrsmoose (Feb 14, 2008)

I own a week at Costa Maya Reef Resort, and we were just there a few weeks ago.  It was our 3rd time to Belize (and out last for a while b/c of a growing family) and we had a great time again!

If you're having problems, we have a week banked with DAE thats good thru 2009 if you're interested-  we had a newborn so couldn't travel that year.  Contact me if you're interested!   We're fairly new to this time share thing, but I think I can rent it out to you?


----------



## JeanneB (Dec 15, 2008)

*Belize Legacy Resort*

I know this thread is a little dated but I just wanted to mention that the Belize Legacy Resort is now part of II.  We've had our April airfare to Belize booked for about a month now (thanks to AA sale) and I never expected to be able to find an exchange since it's always so limited, especially during high season.  I had already decided we would split our stay between Placencia and Caye Caulker, had the accommodations picked out, just needed to make reservations but this morning while checking summer exchange availability on the II website I was surprised to see availability in Belize so I checked our dates and was thrilled to see the Belize Legacy available the week of our trip. :whoopie:  I pulled out my '09 II directory that I just got a few weeks ago and the resort wasn't even listed in there so they've become a member resort very recently.

Belize Legacy was actually one of my first choices if we were to stay on Ambergris and when I was researching accommodations last month I had no idea it was a timeshare (apparently I didn't look closely enough at the website).  The only downfall is that it's quite a ways from San Pedro but the reviews on Trip Advisor are very good.


----------



## tashamen (Dec 16, 2008)

JeanneB said:


> I know this thread is a little dated but I just wanted to mention that the Belize Legacy Resort is now part of II.



Yes, I just posted a bulk deposit in II from April through December 2009 in the Sightings yesterday at this resort.


----------



## JeanneB (Dec 16, 2008)

tashamen said:


> Yes, I just posted a bulk deposit in II from April through December 2009 in the Sightings yesterday at this resort.



I don't spend much time on here...where are the "Sightings"??


----------



## tashamen (Dec 18, 2008)

Oops - I noticed you are a Guest - you have to be a TUG member to see the Sightings board.  That's where we post desirable weeks seen available for exchange in II or RCI.


----------



## JeanneB (Dec 18, 2008)

tashamen said:


> Oops - I noticed you are a Guest - you have to be a TUG member to see the Sightings board.  That's where we post desirable weeks seen available for exchange in II or RCI.



I wondered if it was a member benefit since I wasn't seeing a link anywhere, thanks for explaining.


----------

